# Rayure sur écran iPad



## Grop85 (20 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens de m'apercevoir que j'ai une petite rayure (4mm) sur l'écran de mon iPad.
Je pensais que c'était une saleté mais rien à faire, ça ne part pas, et quand je passe mon ongle dessus je sens un relief. J'en suis malade, c'est pas grand chose mais évidement je fixe dessus, en plus sur fond blanc (page web) ça déforme un peu les pixel donc ça se voit quand même.
Quelqu'un a t il déjà eu ce problème? Existe t il une solution pour enlever ou diminuer la rayure (lustrage...)
Merci pour vos conseils

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h24 ----------

J'ai oublié de préciser, c'est un iPad 2 et j'ai de petites fuites de lumière.
Peut être que ça vaudrai le coup de tenter un remplacement avec ce prétexte là?


----------



## muhyidin (20 Octobre 2011)

Si t'as du Mura (fuites) passes par le SAV.


----------



## Grop85 (20 Octobre 2011)

Ok, merci.
Je dois être le seul à être content d'avoir du mura


----------



## Hanky Moody (20 Octobre 2011)

Même problème que toi & ça me rend fou ! J'ai tenté le sav via Darty & ils m'ont retourné le meême ipad en évitant le pb j'ai l'impression. Puis je tenter de contacter directement Apple pour essayer un autre échange?


----------



## Grop85 (20 Octobre 2011)

Il faut savoir si darty l'a vraiment envoyé au SAV d'Apple. Je vais le tenter le SAV avec Mura comme excuse, mais si tu as juste une rayure je ne pense pas qu'ils te l'échange contre un neuf!
Là ou j'en suis malade, c'est que je me suis offert un bel iPad 2 dont je prends soin et j'ai dédié mon iPad 1 à un usage familial, ma fille de 2 ans lui en fait voir de toutes les couleurs...et celui là n'a rien! Je suis vert!
Ce que je trouve bizarre c'est que je le trouve bien solide cet écran, faut y aller avec un scalpel pour le rayer!


----------



## Hanky Moody (20 Octobre 2011)

Non pardon, je me suis mal exprimé. J'ai également un effet de mura présent sur l'iPad & j'avais indiqué que c'est pour cela que je le retourné à Apple. Le sav de Darty était d'ailleurs ok avec moi concernant l'effet de Mura. 

Idem que toi qt à l'origine de la rayure. J'y fait super attention, il a tjs sa smartcover lorsque je ne m'en sers pas & malgré il a une rayure comme la tienne. Inexplicable. 

A coté de ça, mon iphone que je maltraite comme je ne sais pas quoi n'en présente aucune. Bref, je veux bien que tu me tiennes au courant du retour d'Apple stp


----------



## muhyidin (21 Octobre 2011)

Quand t'as un SAV Apple pourquoi passer par un tiers ? Apple a un SAV performant et si effectivement il y a du mura il sera changé.


----------



## Hanky Moody (22 Octobre 2011)

Pour le sav d'Apple d'ailleurs, vaut il mieux de les joindre par tel ou tout faire via l'assistance en ligne ?


----------



## Grop85 (22 Octobre 2011)

J'en ai aucune idée, moi je vais tenter le telephone début de semaine prochaine


----------



## Hanky Moody (23 Octobre 2011)

Ok, merci de partager ton retour stp.


----------



## muhyidin (24 Octobre 2011)

J'avais le même problème que toi, ma fille a pris un caillou et s'est amusée à le frotter sur l'écran, l'iPad avait 3 jours. Comme j'avais un léger mura je l'ai envoyé en SAV et j'ai reçu un iPad neuf aujourd'hui. 
Bon maintenant je serai plus emmerdé j'ai coupé les mains de ma fille ça sera plus simple


----------



## Hanky Moody (24 Octobre 2011)

Ok et donc, tu les as juste contacté par tel ? Quelle est la demarche ? L'echange est rapide ?


----------



## Grop85 (24 Octobre 2011)

Oui moi aussi, je veux bien connaître la démarche, je n'ai encore jamais renvoyé un produit en SAV


----------



## muhyidin (24 Octobre 2011)

Je passe toujours par le site onglet assistance. Mais par téléphone c'est valable aussi. Je trouve que c'est plus simple par le site au moins y'a pas à tenter d'expliquer la définition du mura. Sur le site on dit rapidement que y'a des problèmes de rétroéclairage et basta.
En 4 jours j'avais un iPad neuf


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (28 Octobre 2011)

muhyidin a dit:


> Je passe toujours par le site onglet assistance. Mais par téléphone c'est valable aussi. Je trouve que c'est plus simple par le site au moins y'a pas à tenter d'expliquer la définition du mura. Sur le site on dit rapidement que y'a des problèmes de rétroéclairage et basta.
> En 4 jours j'avais un iPad neuf



et en passant par le genius Bar, c'est pas plus simple? comme ça tu repars avec ton Ipad...


----------



## Grop85 (28 Octobre 2011)

ok, mon ipad a ete enlevé hier par ups après une demande dans "assistance" sur le site Apple. Pour l'instant tout se passe bien....j'attends début de semaine pour savoir si il me renvoie mon ipad...ou un neuf. Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Hanky Moody (28 Octobre 2011)

Ok merci. Apple reprend l'iPad nu ?


----------



## Grop85 (29 Octobre 2011)

Si par "nu" tu veux dire sans sa boîte son chargeur et ses écouteurs je te répond oui


----------



## stéphane83 (29 Octobre 2011)

Comment se rendre compte d'un effet mura, Même léger?


----------



## Grop85 (3 Novembre 2011)

Bon, fin de l'histoire. J'ai reçu hier mon nouvel ipad reconditionné, mais sans rayure aucune et pas d'effet Mura. Je suis donc assez content, bien joué le SAV apple
Je vais donc maintenant renvoyer mon iMac car le superdrive ne marche plus depuis quelque temps


----------



## stéphane83 (4 Novembre 2011)

En fait, ils te renvoient un reconditionné?


----------



## Grop85 (4 Novembre 2011)

En fait je ne sais pas trop. J'ai reçu l'Ipad mais sans sa boite d'origine, dans une boite en carton, avec quand meme le film plastique autours. J'ai alors pensé que c'etait un reconditionné.
J'ai lu sur des forum que même les ipad neuf renvoyés par le SAV ne l'étaient pas dans leur boite d'origine. Alors je ne sais pas trop...mais en tous les cas on dirait un neuf il est nickel


----------



## stéphane83 (4 Novembre 2011)

Oui, je pense qu'il est neuf car les appareils échangés ne sont jamais dans des emballages d'origine comme tu le précises.
J'ai aussi échangé un iPhone 4S dans un Appe Store et il n'était pas dans un emballage neuf.


----------



## jesfr (4 Novembre 2011)

Et ben, regarde pas le mien avec tout ce que je lui fais voir, je trouve même qu'il n'est pas beaucoup rayé.
Arrêter de psychoter, ça ne reste qu'un outils...


----------



## stéphane83 (4 Novembre 2011)

Oui bien sur mais c'est intéressant de savoir si les échanges sont des reconditionnés ou non.


----------



## Grop85 (4 Novembre 2011)

Si l'arrière de l'ipad est rayé je m'en fout un peu, mais l'écran ça fait un peu plus chier!Mais c'est pas dramatique, je te l'accorde


----------

